# Puppy Linux/grub boot installer



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

First time trying to boot a Puppy Linux install, using the grub bootloader. I am attempting to install grub so as to boot Puppy from the hd. When I get to the "select grub partition window", I am at a loss as what to enter. I am using the universal installer, and when I get to the point where it says on the screen just to click the "ok" button to accept the default entry as for where the grub files go. There is nothing entered in that field as a default, and I know not what to enter. This is a fresh install of Puppy, the only hd in the machine, hd is formatted as ext3, and it`s going to be all linux on the drive, nothing else. The hd is found in G-parted and is the correct size. Looking in the hd, I have the following 4 files: ATAHD, initrd.gz, lupu-501.sfs, and vmlinuz, so I am assuming my install went ok. This is an older P3 with a 30gb hd, that is the reason I choose Puppy(I had heard it got along well with older systems). The Puppy live cd runs aok on the machine, and that is how I installed Puppy, using the live cd. Everything works when using the live cd, the floppy drive, cd-drive, internet, video, sound all function as they should when using the Puppy Live CD. I have tried to troubleshoot searching the internet, but have to admit that I am at somewhat of a disadvantage, as this is the first time trying to use Linux. I thought as well as the live cd worked on this machine, that the install would come as easy, guess I was wrong. Heck, I may even be trying to do something that won`t work. In any event, any thoughts/ideas/advice will be appreciated. Thanks for your time, and for looking at my problem.

Regards
IMP49.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I think it's looking for "sda1" (without the quotes). In other words, put grub with the rest of the Puppy installation.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Thanks for the reply TerryNet, I typed sda1 in the grubconfig: Select grub partition field, and the result was a grubcon error, the partition sda1 is not linux.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Thanks for looking at my post TerryNet. Lets not waste anymore time on this mess. Three days just trying to install Puppy Linux from a live cd, and be able to boot it from the hard drive, and I am no closer to accomplishing the task now than I was when I first started. As easy as the live cd was to use, and as good as it worked on this machine, I had just assumed an install should be relatively easy, and my next move. I followed all the directions on the install cd to the best of my ability, tried to look on the net for further instructions, and it looks like I don`t have the ability to understand/use all the linux lingo, which linux commands to use, and where to put them in order to get the install to boot. I hate to give up on things, but it looks like I am spinning my wheels here. Thanks for taking the time.

Regards
IMP49


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

When you installed Puppy did you do a Full or Frugal install? I've only ever done a Full install, which results in (see attachment).

I didn't pay attention earlier to what you said is on the disk. I don't know if that's what you get with Frugal install, and I don't know if installing grub is different. Sorry.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Actually I tried it both ways, frugal, and full. I even downloaded the latest lucid version 5.2.8 just in case my other cd had a flaw. Using the newer version didn`t make any difference. Yes, when I do the install, it seems to complete aok. Using the live cd I can see the hd and it`s contents, and yes what you show in your screenshot of your hd is similar to the contents in my hd. It just seems that when I am completing the grubconfig so that I may boot from the hd that I am not able to give the correct location (select grub partition field), it balks at every location I try, and gives a grubcon error, sda1, on whatever I enter is not linux. Not having any luck at all on this, but wanted to say thanks for you taking time.

Regards
IMP49


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

*STUPID*! *Me*, not you. Should be /dev/sda1

Just redid the Grub config to check my memory (which happens to be pretty *unreliable*).

First screen chose "simple Try to install GRUB automatically."

Second: "standard Use the standard Linux console ..."

Third: /dev/sda1

Fourth: "Root Install to superblock of Linux partition"

Fifth: "OK"


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

That`s what has got me so confused. When I come to the third step, that is the location I have been typing in /dev/sda1 , and linux comes back with a error window stating that the partition /dev/sda1 is not linux.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't understand what's going on. In a Console try

fdisk -l

(the last character is a lower case L)

and/or see what Gparted looks like. How do they differ from my attachments? (My hard drive is so small because it is actually a guest system installed in VirtualBox.)


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

I need to take a break, and look at this with some fresh eyes tomorrow. I`ll let you know how it goes then. Thanks Terry.

Regards
IMP49


----------



## lewmur (Sep 11, 2006)

Your problem is that you installed Puppy to a Fat partition instead of a Linux partition. When you do that, you can't install grub. You have to boot from the CD or a USB stick. To do what you are trying to do, you have to first create a Linux partition and install Puppy on that partition. Then grub will install properly.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Hey Terry, back with some fresh eyes. I reformatted once again as ext2, and finally after a few more attempts was able to get the grub to install successfully in the same location as yours is "root install to superblock of Linux partition". After the install of grub, I received a grub window stating that I should check and edit the /boot/grub/menu.lst file on dev/sda1 if needed, and you may want to change the location /boot/vmlinuz & or options passed to any linux kernel listed there. Do I need to do this, and if so, what do I do. Now the machine is still running, I haven`t turned it off, and on to see if it will boot from the hd in case there was something else that needed to be done. One step at a time I guess is best for this old brain.

Regards
IMP49


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

So the problem that baffled us was the format, as Lewmur posted?

You do not need to edit the menu.lst. However, I usually do by adding the line

timeout 5

right after the line

# timeout 30

That slows the boot by 5 seconds, but gives me the chance to choose another option if desired.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Well, I turned the machine off, and then turned it on, then I get a black screen with "non-system disk, or disk error. replace and strike any key when ready".

Regards
IMP49


----------



## lewmur (Sep 11, 2006)

You need to install grub to the MBR of sda and not the root partition.


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

You need to install grub to the MBR of sda and not the root partition.
So what location do I need to put in the grub partition field that grub wants to know to locate itself. I have tried mbr, mbrsda, and mbrsda1, all come back with with the same response, not linux. I`m almost of a mind that this computer will not accomplish the task of a linux install/boot from the hd.

Regards
IMP49


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Does your fdisk -l look like mine? Or additional partitions? Is sda1 the boot partition?


----------



## lewmur (Sep 11, 2006)

There are two parts to grub. Grub itself, which goes in the MBR, and the "grub files", which go in the Linux partition. IOW, when asked for the "partition for the grub files", it should be /dev/sda1 and when asked where to install grub, choose "MBR".


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

The whole hard drive is one partition 27.96GB formatted ext2. My gparted window is similar to yours(not size wise) except I have a lock on the partition /dev/sda1, and my mount point is /mnt/sda1. When I look at the RoxTerm window, the only info I see is sh-4.1# . Now, all the info I am getting is through using the live cd to view items/hd/etc, still not able to boot to the hd, and I don`t have a clue as to if using the live cd is affecting any of the items I am viewing.

Regards
IMP49


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

I don't understand the lock, but it doesn't sound good. Maybe lewmur can advise.


----------



## lewmur (Sep 11, 2006)

The lock simply means that you can't use gparted to modify a mounted partition and you can't umount the the "/" partition. But that has nothing to do with installing grub. It does mean that "/dev/sda1" is the entry for "location for grub files" and "MBR" is the answer to "where to install grub".


----------



## mtzlplex (Aug 5, 2002)

Thanks TerryNet, and lewmur for all your help, and guidance, but for whatever reason I am not able to accomplish this task with the equipment I have, so I am going to put this project to rest. Please do not waste any more of your time on this. Once again I appreciate your taking the time.

Regards
IMP49


----------

